# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Lee Priest OFF season posing

## Mista Massive

thought i'd put this in here since so many posts and questions about OFF seansons.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-RdN7ifB94

----------


## S.P.G

absolute monster……….but errrr I duno something just don’t seem right seeing him like that he’s hitting the poses but there’s no definition just looks weird what you thinkin the bf is there 18-20% and that oil is not working lol...nice find by the way.

----------


## Mista Massive

hmmm..... i dunno about the bf%. it seems very high.

but that is just the way lee priest does his OFF season

----------


## S.P.G

his off season dvd looks good to vvvvv


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwTTg...elated&search=

----------


## kfrost06

Why is he posing with his shirt on? He's massive but you can tell it's his "off-season" body.

----------


## maxiimus

yeh seen a few vids of him off season, geez he just packs it on aye  :Smilie: 

FREAK!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mista Massive

i should add that not all pro's get like this in the off season. i'm not too sure of the ones that go as far as this other than lee.

have you seen tony freeman in his off season? he looks awesome. better than 90% of the people on this board during their pre-contests

----------


## Sir Lifts-a-lot

God damn... the first vid in this thread he is absolutely massive. I wonder how the hell he can even wipe his ass in the off season.... He has like no range of mobility. I'll tell ya though his contetst prep is probably the best. Would love to know his secrets to cutting down the fat.

----------


## liftin

he looks horrendous..

----------


## nietzsche0904

priest is notorious for letting himself go during the offseason and getting fat.

----------


## hardgainer1

why was he not cast in lord of the rings? lol

----------


## thetank

goddamn i didnt realize how big his face tat is..hahah thats ridiculous. offseason or on i think he still looks wicked.

----------


## MBaraso

Priest is amazing IMO on how he goes from fat to perfect in such a short amount of time. But he's #1 on my "Dead Pool" list.

----------


## kaberle_15

Must be so thick at his height, I still need to meet him.

----------


## BigLittleTim

Video clip is gone...
Copyright issues.

 :Tear:  

-BigLittleTim

----------


## RA

> Video clip is gone...
> Copyright issues.
> 
>  
> 
> -BigLittleTim


 
Theres a ton more of him..

----------


## Electry

probably the best forearms !! Extremly big arms and LEGS ! FREAKKKK

----------


## Ashop

> thought i'd put this in here since so many posts and questions about OFF seansons.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-RdN7ifB94


LEE is a MONSTER! SUPER HUMAN!!

----------


## guru

monster alright

----------


## Tatudlifter

Lee is the [email protected]%t. A freekin monster!

----------


## GGallin

The video has been removed. What was the point of reopening this forum?

----------


## S.P.G

> The video has been removed. What was the point of reopening this forum?


forum? dont you mean thread! and yeah its old lol

----------

